# Horse trough caging



## Mike (Oct 27, 2007)

Well, this is a method that may not be possible for you if you aren't in the west coast. I have used this method with great success for large lizards. The troughs are almost indestructible. For most people, you just need to make a top, then you're done. Of course, you can go above and beyond and add much more. I use these because I am not handy whatsoever. I find it much easier to build (Or better yet, pay someone to build) a top for a trough than an entire cage.

The troughs themselves run from 50-300 depending on size. You can find the sizes here <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.behlencountry.com/cattle/tanks/galvanized/">http://www.behlencountry.com/cattle/tanks/galvanized/</a><!-- m -->. 

The cost of building a 6x2x2 trough cage is as follows:

5'' handle-3.48 
Utility pull-(Chain that keeps the trough lid from moving too much)-1.98 

Door pull-3.09 
washers-5.00 

hex nuts-2.03 

T-hinge-2.49 
barrel bolts-5.18 
T-hinge-2.49 
More bolts-3.84 
2'x1' plexiglass-20.00 
vents-6.99 
Tax-7.22 

=63.79 

Plus wood makes the total for supplies about 94 dollars. 

The trough itself cost 161.08.

So the total would be about 255.08 (If you built it yourself) 

I had to pay a friend of mine 50 bucks to do it. 







An almost full pic of the 6x2x2 cage.

As you can see, it has a plexiglass door for feedings and general maintenance. The door has 2 locks and 2 hinges. (Pic below)















A closeup of one of the locks, along with a hinge.

The top itself also has locks. (Pics below)






The entire top is held on with 2 LARGE hinges and a few LARGE screws. 














(2nd one is the back of one of the large hinges. 3rd is where the screws come in through the cage).

I use 1 or two vents per cage.






If you're handy enough (Or know someone handy enough) These can be economical and effective caging. They have enough depth for a foot of substrate, along with a foot of height. 






Pic of the cage with savanna monitor. For lighting, you can simply cut holes in the top and hang them down. You can also attack a ceramic fixture if need be.

You can also read up at <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.proexotics.com/store/home.php?cat=255">http://www.proexotics.com/store/home.php?cat=255</a><!-- m -->, or more specifically, <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#lizard_monitorhousing">http://www.proexotics.com/FAQ2.html#liz ... torhousing</a><!-- m -->.

They sometimes build on the troughs, for more height.

Have fun!


----------



## DZLife (Jan 5, 2008)

Hey Mikey, thanks for the info! I will probably be getting my new feeding trough-based enclosure soon!


----------



## dorton (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool post, I really like the feeding trough enclosures.


----------



## lizardboy101 (Jan 28, 2008)

Does it have to be the metal horse trough's?


----------

